# Five fish stow away on tsunami-tossed boat



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/04/05/us/washington-tsunami-stowaway-fish/?hpt=hp_t3


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

funny how they decided to kill 4 of them after having survived so long... "had the honour to contribute".....sigh humans XD


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Wow, a lot of stow aways... That's interesting that they would be able to survive all things considered.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ack, that's not the ending I want to hear too. Honour?! 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

